# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Kουνελάκια mini.

## δημητρα

Χαριζονται οι ομορφιες, ειναι 30 ημερων τωρα και τρωνε μονα τους.

----------


## οδυσσέας

πολυ ομορφα κουνελακια. μπραβο παιδια για αυτη την κινηση. ::  ευχομαι να βρουν καλους ανθρωπους που θα τα αγαπανε.

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ............  .......


δημητρα πανεμορφα τα κουνελακια σου , μακαρι να βρουν το καλυτερο σπιτι

----------


## stelios7

Ενδιαφερομαι εγω αλλα ειμαστε λιγο μακρυα...

----------

